# Rubinstein autograph



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Found a nice autograph of "Arturo" Rubinstein at eBay and a great photo to go with it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks nice, trustworthy seller?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It came from Argentina. They had newspaper clippings of the concert it came from. There is one very similar from the night before on a dealer's site


----------

